# Understanding ETA Numbers



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I was just looking at my new Lamancha doe's pedigree (she is coming home on the 4th!), and I am trying to figure out what her sire's Estimated Transmitting Ability scores mean. It says ETA 21: -116 and ETA 12: -172.

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001512619

Here he is: http://cadencedairygoats.webs.com/herdsires.htm#546829197

Are his scores good, bad, okay? I am having a hard time figuring out what the ideal number would be. Unless there is no ideal, and it just depends on how much of his influence you want in the kid....... So confusing!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

It is pretty complicated and formulaic, but here is the ADGA's page explaining how it works.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

ETA is an estimated score of how his/her offspring will do. It is based completely on the ancestors of the goat in question.

The PTI is based on the animal's offspring and how the animal itself scored.

Both of these take into account the DHIR and the LA data. Animals without both a Linear score and Milk records don't usually have a ETA/PTI. For a buck to have a PTI, he needs 5 daughters with milk records and at least 3 offspring with linear scores. This means that young bucks won't have one because they are not yet proven.

2:1 Means Production weighted over Type
1:2 Means Type weighted over Production

ETA are an _Estimate_. In Arabica's case his dam's numbers are lower than their potential because of udder damage as a yearling. This means his ETA will be lower. Once we have several of his daughters in milk, we will be able to get an PTI on him. A negative ETA doesn't always mean that his PTI will be neg. as well. One of the best examples of this Evian, the 3X National Champion and highest scoring Lamancha ever. http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001300013

Linebreeding also tends to lower ETAs although this doesn't always translate to poor performance in the show ring or on milk test since many of the top animals have neg numbers.

You can send these questions directly to us, we would be happy to answer them for you.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Cadence said:


> ETA is an estimated score of how his/her offspring will do. It is based completely on the ancestors of the goat in question.
> 
> The PTI is based on the animal's offspring and how the animal itself scored.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That makes a lot more sense now. I didn't know you were a member here. Welcome! I was going to email you, but I know fair is a busy time. Plus I felt like it would help to have a basic understanding before learning about his specifically. We are excitedly awaiting Caribbean's arrival.  I will let you know if we have any more questions. Thanks again!


----------

